# An unbiased opinion about OnlyFans



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 20, 2020)

If you really think about it, OnlyFans is basically a NSFW version of Snapchat, but with a more popular engagement towards women who like to feel “free” and “expressive” with their bodies. The more that you see these prostitutes to being Internet famous (or thots as you call them), the more that you start to understand that they’re not falling for you. They’re only falling in love with the attention that they receive from other strangers and anonymous folks who are secretly mocking them, or calling them their first Internet crushes. We can also blame the men, or even tomboys who look like women, that fall victim to these harlots, but the fact of the matter is, they just don’t know any better.

Most women on the OnlyFans pages are just 5.5’s or 6’s out of 10. The highest score you will ever see on them is probably a 7 out of 10, and that’s just me being nice enough to say that they’re lucky. You can probably go on Xvideos or PornHub to just find better solo material from amateurs who want to feel “free” and “expressive”, though when it comes down to it, this OnlyFans stuff will not last long. The only reason it’s getting more and more popular is because e-celebs on the “Beauty Parlor” page have nothing else better to do since their pictures will probably get them suspended on either Instagram or Twitter due to softcore Internet porn.

Paying for porn is not necessary, but looking at women doing the same poses on OnlyFans over and over again, is just a constant reminder that we’re getting emotionally manipulated by controlling young females that want to control us. It’s all because their fans make them think that reliving their glory days when they’re in their 30’s, or still in their 18-28 age range with nothing to offer their significant other.

TL;DR: OnlyFans is not going anywhere anytime soon. While it’s easy to blame women who sign up doing this, as well as the men who support it, we have to unfortunately take a step back and realize the culture of the adult entertainment world is constantly changing, and tackle the symptoms of this. We can’t just simply make jokes about the root cause and think it’s just going to go away anytime soon.


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Jun 20, 2020)

OnlyFans is basically porn for faggots, actually


----------



## Pukebucket (Jun 20, 2020)

OnlyFans is pretty much the nude magazine shots of celebrities people wanted to fuck in the yesteryears, repackaged as camwhoring for Youtubers.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Jun 20, 2020)

> OnlyFans stuff will not last long.





> OnlyFans is not going anywhere anytime soon.



Which is it?



> They’re only falling in love with the attention



They're falling in love with the money. Yea, anyone who habitually takes selfies is at least a little narcissistic but I believe the money is the prime motivator for these women more than anything, just like strippers, or hooters girls. The attention in the form of likes/reaction emojis, is probably welcome but all the lustful messages from dudes much less so.

Every man must eventually learn their lesson about women in these industries, it used to be taught through strippers but this is just how zoomers are going to learn it I guess.


----------



## basilosaurus (Jun 20, 2020)

American dating culture and its consequences have been a disaster for the human race


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 20, 2020)

Harnessed Carcass said:


> OnlyFans is basically porn for faggots, actually


I read that in Patrice’s voice and it makes sense


Agricola said:


> Which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean to say that when the money stops flowing, it won’t last long, but if they create more income, it will make them attempt to get more creative and hire someone to create another fan made website like OnlyFans. You’re actually right, for I tried my best to clarify it.


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Jun 20, 2020)

The whole appeal of OnlyFans seems to be that the girls actually interact with you in exchange for money, which makes it the 21st century post-corona version of a strip club. Also imagine being a paypig for any eceleb holy fuck.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 21, 2020)

OnlyFagfs, lole


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Jun 21, 2020)

The reactions I've seen to OnlyFans in my circles of the internet remind me of recovering addicts who never want to see a needle or white powder again.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Jun 21, 2020)

Just watch Glink's video.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Jun 21, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> OnlyFagfs, lole


LonelyFags, even.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Jun 21, 2020)

The only women I'm interested in talking to are the one in my family. Outside that, I've never met a woman who I felt need to talk to or found remotely interesting to talk to. I'm not a MGTOW bitch, I'm just genuinely uninterested in anything they say or do.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 21, 2020)

SickNastyBastard said:


> The only women I'm interested in talking to are the one in my family.


You should fuck your sister.


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Jun 21, 2020)

SickNastyBastard said:


> The only women I'm interested in talking to are the one in my family. Outside that, I've never met a woman who I felt need to talk to or found remotely interesting to talk to. I'm not a MGTOW bitch, I'm just genuinely uninterested in anything they say or do.


Given your avatar of Pennsylvania's Chief Troon Officer, this makes my eyebrows curl.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Jun 21, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> You should fuck your sister.


I'm pretty confident thats terrible advice. And I don't fuck things I respect.



Meat Poultry Veg said:


> Given your avatar of Pennsylvania's Chief Troon Officer, this makes my eyebrows curl.


I don't know what that means, but I think this dude is ridiculous looking enough that he makes me laugh.


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Jun 21, 2020)

I like that onlyfans takes money away from the .0001st percentile of humanity, but I don't like that it gives that money to the .0002nd percentile of humanity.  If the money instead went to some fat asshole billionaire who used it to buy his tenth blimp as he laughs and laughs, I'd be all for it.  I'd also be okay with the money going to me, but I'm not fat or a billionaire.


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Jun 21, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> You should fuck your sister.


>He fell for the women meme


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 21, 2020)

Baseton Repillé said:


> >He fell for the women meme


Where who



SickNastyBastard said:


> I'm pretty confident thats terrible advice


Why



SickNastyBastard said:


> And I


Why not


----------



## Chad Nasty (Jun 21, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Why


I think the better question is why you think fucking your sister is a gateway to wanting to talk to women



Y2K Baby said:


> Why not


What do _*you *_fuck?


----------



## Bum Driller (Jun 21, 2020)

SickNastyBastard said:


> The only women I'm interested in talking to are the one in my family. Outside that, I've never met a woman who I felt need to talk to or found remotely interesting to talk to. I'm not a MGTOW bitch, I'm just genuinely uninterested in anything they say or do.



This sincerely warrants a "Gay" tag, but sadly we don't have one.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 21, 2020)

SickNastyBastard said:


> I think the better question is why you think fucking your sister is a gateway to wanting to talk to women
> 
> 
> What do _*you *_fuck?


Fuck your mom.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Jun 21, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Fuck your mom.


Youre into some taboo shit bro. How'd it go after you fucked your mom & sister? Like pros/cons, gimme a list


Bum Driller said:


> This sincerely warrants a "Gay" tag, but sadly we don't have one.


Lol bro, go for it. Youre pretty much just some pozzed rando to me atm.


----------



## Fuck Y'all (Jun 21, 2020)

If you falling in love with random hoe, you're idiot
and TBH you can pay for OF subs, if you can't found leaks


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 21, 2020)

SickNastyBastard said:


> How'd it go after you fucked your mom & sister? Like pros/cons, gimme a list


Pros: I assembled it all by myself.
Cons:
Bottom half of you was born when fucked sister.
Top half of you was born when fucked mother.


----------



## Linkola's IT Guy (Jun 21, 2020)

I agree with the basic idea here. OnlyFans is a symptom of the overall loneliness and lack of success with women among young men. These girls know about this and provide what they pretend is a substitute for actual relationships.


----------



## LolRaccoon (Jun 21, 2020)

"Unbiased opinion" is an oxymoron.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Jun 21, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Pros: I assembled it all by myself.
> Cons:
> Bottom half of you was born when fucked sister.
> Top half of you was born when fucked mother.


You practice what you preach, i respect that. Youre a man of integrity.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 21, 2020)

SickNastyBastard said:


> You practice what you preach, i respect that. Youre a man of integrity.


I fuck my cat too.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 10, 2021)

I wasn’t sure where to put this, a Onlythot I was scouting for lolcow content said awhile back they wish they could paywall reality itself and men would only see pixels around boob and butt areas unless they paid up.
 They started on Twitch as a normal Just chatting thot with the occasional Just Dance thrown in, over the course of a summer claimed they got “roundup poisoning” and got that weird face people get when they go full schizophrenic.

Then suddenly it was batshit crazy from then on out,even got banned from official Magic the gathering everything.
Already had huge fake tits, got the feminist side shave and bought cartoonishly huger tits that have to be almost a handicap to have.
Nobody is stealing many of her pictures or trading them as far as I can tell, the severe tds and social justice stuff must kill even the saddest boners.
Lizbethbobomb or Lizbetheden.
I don’t think it was a coincidence they picked the name of an infamous tranny 








						Elizabeth Eden - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------

